# wssm cartriges???



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

does anyone have any guns in the in the wssm cartriges or know anything about them?? im thinking about gettin the 25 wssm for a whitetail gun..it seems to have good balistics and sounds like its a good caliber...anyone have any info or opinions please let me know!!!

THANKS!!

Zack


----------



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

anyone have anything to say bout the 25wssm or any other wssm cartriges??????


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I had a Winchester M70 Stealth II in the .223 WSSM, note the *HAD* part.

I really don't think much of the Short mag chamberings or the WSSM chamberings. They won't out do anything that is already on the market, and for the most part don't even duplicate what they are named after. For example a .300 WSM is not enen in the same class as a .300 Win Mag.

They don't reload very easily either, and you can't duplicate the factory load, so unless you are shooting factory ammo a .223 WSSM is nothing more than a warm .22-250. Or a .25 WSSM a warm .25-06.They have greatly reduced barrel life compaired to a standard length and designated cartridge. It is also to my under standing that the major manufactures (Browning, Remington, Ruger) have dropped the WSSM cartridges from their line.

To be truthful about it I personally don't feel that any of the short mags or WSSMs will stand the test of time execept for possibly the 300 and 325 WSM. (Then only because of the number of people that like the .300 WM, the .325 will make it because it performs close to that of a .338 with lots less recoil)So in say 15-20 years trying to find ammo for a .25 WSSM will be like trying to find 8mm Remington Mag ammo today. Something to think about.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

i just sold my 25 wssm a-bolt. i had trouble getting it to group well. if you reload your own ammo, then maybe it will do better. personally, i would go with the 25-06. it shoots same ballistics i believe, and you have more choices in rifles instead of just browning or winchester. actually browning only since winchester is not producing rifles right now. im all for the wsm chambers, but wssm chambers never really got popular and ammo is more money. a tikka replaced my a-bolt, and the tikka out shoots the a-bolt from the box 1st day of shooting. good luck!


----------



## Grunter (Feb 11, 2006)

My sons A-bolt in 243.wssm does not group well either. Ive tried a dozen diff. handloads too. He did manage to put these guys down in Mexico last week though;










This one on the otherhand drives tacks;










This one is a 243wssm built by Dedicated Technologies. Hand fluted and comped from a Oly S.U.M. K8.

I think this caliber was just begging to be built in an AR, Dave


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a buddy who got a win. 70 ultimate shadow in 25wssm and the accuracy was really crappy, like 2.75 crappy. I think the short mags are pretty much here to stay but I think the super short mags are already on thier way out right alongside remingtons short action ultra mags. Get a 25-06 or 257 weatherby and don't look back.


----------



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks for the comments guys!! why isnt winchester producing rifles right now???


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

USRAC is the company that currently has the right to produce rifles under the Winchester moniker. They are in turn owned by Herstal, an investment holding company from Belgium (or Germany, I can't remember). The current labor agreement only allows Winchester model 70, 94, and 1300 rifles/shotguns to be produced by USRAC. Herstal has shut down the USRAC plant, they did it roughly 3-06. Look for the return of Winchester model 70, 94, and 1300 rifles/shotguns sometime in 2008. Where they will be made and by whom is the subject of much debate.

Don't look for the return of the WSSM cartriges with them. There is a reason that nearly every rifle in a WSSM caliber, in nearly every store is marked down to cost or below. They didn't sell well, won't be around long, and handloaders can't duplicate factory velocities, making them more expensive versions of some already very good offerings, E.I. 22-250, 243/6mm, 25-06/257+p.

The short answer to why Winchester isn't making any WSSM rifles is because the factory is closed and they aren't making any rifles.

The exception to that is there is still some custom shop work being done.


----------



## Remington_700 (Jan 12, 2007)

thanks Horsager..i had no idea winchester wasnt producing rifles till just a lil bit ago and it was very surprising to me!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They are short and fat just like the 6mm Norma BR. They do have lots of accuracy potential. There are a few people who use them in long range bench rest. Granted they are made just for the one load but still proves they can shoot great.

I think where most people here are having problems with is the factory tubes. They have way too much free bore. If you can load your own and have enough mag length try to get the bullet close to the lands. I have a rem 700 VS in 308 in mag length ammo I can only get accuracy good enough to shoot deer at close to medium range. When I load my ammo so I have to single load I can get .25" all day.

Most any casing can be gotten. I do not know about getting loaded 8mm Rem Mag but if you can not find those casings buy 7mm STW expand the neck and trim to length. Personally I think 8mm casings work better in my STW than real STW casings.


----------



## mudstud (Nov 30, 2004)

Zack, check out,

http://wssmzone.com


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

i'm going to disagree a little.

I LOVE MY .25 WSSM (now)

1. they are short and fat! i've had a few try to side load on me. with a little wera in i think it will not happen as much. also if i work the bolt slower than normal it is ok.

2. with factory ammo i could not get under a 1.00 group @100 from a bench.
after much reloading and 5 different powder/bullet combo's i've got a good yote load. useing varget with a 75 gr v-max. with this load i have a 1/2 group @ 100yrds. i love it now.

3. i agree it might not stand the test of time. but thats good news if you want one
i was watching a win mod 70 with a long 28' heavy barrel. laminate stock withta wide forend and a brush finished stainless barrel.

1st time i saw it was 699 , i fondled it for a while and found a defect, the stock touched the barrel on the left side and a 1/4 gap on the right. the nocked 100 off for the defect. i did not buy it

6 months later i paid 450 for that rifle!
the unpopularity of it saved me big $$$$
and with a glass bed job and a kick [email protected]@ scope it has earned it's spot in my lap for the yotes! :sniper:

and i like it's performance 75 grain v-max @ 3800fps. and it hits HARD.
i'm going to load it this summer for mule deer. i like the data on the 110 interlock or 117 barnes XXX.

in short if you want one it think it is a good choice, and it might save you some$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------

